# How Can I Develop My Own Interests?



## Hulahoop99 (May 31, 2011)

Hi,
I'm brand new to this site so please forgive me if I'm not posting in the right spot. My issue is this: my husband and I spend a lot of time together - we really only are apart when we work and the occasional friends night out. I find myself wanting to almost literally "cling" to him when watching TV etc. When he reads at night in bed I lay on his shoulder. Isn't that just pathetic? I know as I write this that I need help and seriously need to give the poor guy some space. I guess part of it stems from an anxiety that if we don't spend enough time together then the relationship will fail. That is what happened with my first marriage: I did my own thing all the time - read, went out with friends, doted on the kids. Of course that marriage had a whole mess of problems and I know that I was not the only one to blame. But I guess I'm just looking not to fail again. Any suggestions for me "get my own life" before I drive my wonderful husband away??


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

It seems to me that you know how to have your own life, since too much of your own life was the problem in your first marriage. You just don't know how to find balance between being there for your H and doing your own thing. Does that sound right?


----------

